# Corrado R32



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I always wanted Corrado and I wanted good one. 

Bought this few months ago as standard Corrado 2.0 16V 92. Few weeks after timing belt slips... But I know that I don't want 16V with Ke-jet. 





























Brand new 90mm lip and 8x17 wheels





































First I started with 1.8T 180 HP but I didn't finish that swap because Corrado engine bay needs 6 cylindres 
































































Audi TT seats



















24V out of Sharan











My other projects.

Lupo twin 24V Vr6






































and Rallye golf




























Enjoy :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

saw your vids on youtube for a while, awesome man ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

CRAZY


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Fan of the lupo  , Corrado should be no sweat to build. :thumbup:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet cars! 

I thought the nitrous vent tubes were to run out of the car


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome (all of them) :thumbup:
Can't wait to see how the Corrado project goes.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome! Followed your other build threads and as always, Top Notch Work :thumbup:

Don't you also have a G60 Lupo? 

Can't wait to see the Corrado Build up.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Welcome! Followed your other build threads and as always, Top Notch Work :thumbup:
> 
> Don't you also have a G60 Lupo?
> 
> Can't wait to see the Corrado Build up.


Thanks :beer:

Yep , I had Lupo G60 then I changed G60 for 1.8T 180 HP and then I had really bad crash :banghead:

That's the reason why I bought Corrado


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! Nice collection there! Keep us posted please. :thumbup:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

ti si lud :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

fully polished rallye?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Preparing for painting. I rolled rear arches and put 18'' ultraleggeras from Lupo


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh **** I love that lupo. Looking forward to this. :thumbup:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

idk how i missed this thread, im a big fan of your lupo, that thing is insane! 

24v is the way to go! now AWD'it 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

edit- 

On topic here, lots of Corrado owner's will tell you 18's are to big, but if you pull instead of just roll then im sure those O.Z.'s will look sick on your whip! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like your garage has kitchen tiling on the ground... oops?


----------



## CORRADO_JD_19 (Sep 23, 2007)

opcorn: can i get more pictures of the lupo pweeze!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

CORRADO_JD_19 said:


> opcorn: can i get more pictures of the lupo pweeze!


 Check my sig for build thread


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

First I started with 1.8T 180 HP but I didn't finish that swap because Corrado engine bay needs 6 cylindres 



That says it all pal!!!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> looks like your garage has kitchen tiling on the ground... oops?


 it's a euro thaaang


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Preparing for paint 













































































































Filler


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

whats up with the rallye? other stuff is ok too.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

hubbell said:


> whats up with the rallye? other stuff is ok too.


It's waiting for time and money opcorn:

Corrado will be my daily. :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Filler




























I decided to paint intake manifold in red. In filler now




























Another set of 18'' Ultraleggeras


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Sweet. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

what are the exhaust manifolds from?

they look like they will bolt to a 12v downpipe?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

pileofredparts said:


> what are the exhaust manifolds from?
> 
> they look like they will bolt to a 12v downpipe?


TT 3.2 , same like mk5 R32

Vr6 has smaller diameter.

I will change these for mk4 24V manifolds and downpipe


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

youre my hero 

the lupo rocks


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey man, I followed your Lupo build so I know this will be top notch as well. I am really excited to see what you turn out with this bad boy.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I painted engine bay and after that started raining... I must repaint it again :wacko: 










Shaved and painted intake manifold


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great can't wait for more..

..a buddy of mine did his black and did the valve cover wrinkle red....you should do your valve cover wrinkle black


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

somebodynowhere said:


> Looks great can't wait for more..
> 
> ..a buddy of mine did his black and did the valve cover wrinkle red....you should do your valve cover wrinkle black


danny lopez's car :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

sweet build.. I am going to watch this one.....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

somebodynowhere said:


> Looks great can't wait for more..
> 
> ..a buddy of mine did his black and did the valve cover wrinkle red....you should do your valve cover wrinkle black



How much boost on stock intake manifold? 

I think that unpainted valve cover will looks better in red engine bay


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

10 right now but he plans to bring it up, I havn't heard stories of 24v intake manis popping only 12v mk4s popping.. we'll see I guess


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Weird, i stumbled over here from the 24v forum lupo thread, started scrolling down and was like huhhh, my engine? :laugh:

Like brian says, i'm running low boost right now. I painted the manifold on purpose to show indication of swelling (paint cracks, etc). Up to 10 psi it's perfect. I've only seen one 24v manifold pop since i've been surfing the web and i almost want to bet it was an intake backfire issue caused by a dodgy tune. Tuning for the 24v hasn't gotten consistent and reliable until the last few years in the US.

Nobody else even bothers to use them, they just buy short runners right away when boosting the car so there's no actual evidence of 24v manifolds popping other than that one guy.

This audi TT is running the stock intake manifold on the 24v running ~17psi on a GT35R .82 and holding mint:












R.A.I. Motorsport said:


> This car has been daily driven to and from work (1hr one way), it's been to Ocean City, MD and back (3hr drive one way) he beats on it constantly, and he pulls on our other employee Clint who put down 460awhp on our dyno. The TT is running 17psi. And the stock intake manifold is fine. Once we boost it to 30psi and dyno it, I'll take a video and show you guys


:beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Sold 18'' ultraleggeras...

18'' look excellent from front and side on Corrado. 
But my Corrado was in garage and I didn't look from rear.
When I pulled it out of garage and look at rear I was really dissapointed. It's far too high and doesn't look good. It was like BMW X6 :banghead::banghead:

On 16'' front lip is too low for daily use so I will go 17''.

I found these wheels brand new in 7.5 x 17. They were very popular in middle od 90's.

What do you think?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Weird, i stumbled over here from the 24v forum lupo thread, started scrolling down and was like huhhh, my engine? :laugh:
> 
> Like brian says, i'm running low boost right now. I painted the manifold on purpose to show indication of swelling (paint cracks, etc). Up to 10 psi it's perfect. I've only seen one 24v manifold pop since i've been surfing the web and i almost want to bet it was an intake backfire issue caused by a dodgy tune. Tuning for the 24v hasn't gotten consistent and reliable until the last few years in the US.
> 
> ...



Thanks for info! :beer:

One day I will add some boost here but I don't like the look od SRI on 24V. So I will try stock manifold first


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

those fondmetals arent that gr8

u want old skool gogo MOMO


----------



## vr6dmw (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbup: What did you have to do to get the Audi TT seats to fit? :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Preparing for new paint...

Inner side of doors and hatch were painted without preparing :wacko: So I removed all non original paint.














































My Corrado was 16V facelift but VR6 hood was missing. I bought hood and left wing










Cleaned rear bumper with pieces from another bumper



















Filler




























Hatch minus wiper



















Result


















vr6dmw said:


> :thumbup: What did you have to do to get the Audi TT seats to fit? :thumbup:


Sold them


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking good!

I do love white.


----------



## vr6dmw (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey your car looks great.

Before you sold the TT seats how hard were they to make fit in your Corrado? Did they just slide right in or did you have to modify the tracks? Did they sit higher or lower than the factory Corrado seats? I'm looking for some different seats for mine.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

You have just little welding for 4 supports because TT seats have theit own tracks.
They are perfect in height , just like stock Corrado seats :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Some progress


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dam thats perty. you've inspired me to do a 24v in my car as well. now the problem is finding one 

also what management are you going to run? standalone or the mk4 wiring setup?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

nice one!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm using stock ECU
Engine is out of Sharan V6. 
Wiring is much different than in Mk4 golf , I had to cut wires where they go to interior because there is no connectors like on Mk4 wiring. Complete sharan interior and engine wiring is in one piece :banghead:

Immo and safe mode are turned off in ECU. I will use part of Corrado engine wiring part of 24V wiring and connect them.

Wiring is the smallest problem for me. I'm loving it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

im not worried about wiring either, just was curious if you went standalone route, which is probably what i'll end up doing. you mounted the motor with a 02m 6spd transmission though correct?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> im not worried about wiring either, just was curious if you went standalone route, which is probably what i'll end up doing. you mounted the motor with a 02m 6spd transmission though correct?


I have 5 speed out of Bora V5 10V. I will have smaller wheels and I will get shorter gear ratios.

Sharan V6 has 6 speed but it's much different than 02M. So I'm using Bora V5 gearbox


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so many options to choose from where you are :banghead:


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Totally awesome!!


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

I love seeing updates to this thread... I've been seriously considering doing a 24v swap in mine. Each time I finish reading this thread after it's been updated, I start searching for a used motor. It is nice to see you doing the paint / body work too, it just gives me more confidence that my shop area will be just fine for it as well.

My project will be following very similar steps to yours, so thank you greatly for the photos and continued updates on everything. I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

sdezego said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I do love white.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

White is just filler . I wil repaint car in original LP3G flashrot 

But I agree that looks nice in white :beer:



JonnyKuhns said:


> I love seeing updates to this thread... I've been seriously considering doing a 24v swap in mine. Each time I finish reading this thread after it's been updated, I start searching for a used motor.  It is nice to see you doing the paint / body work too, it just gives me more confidence that my shop area will be just fine for it as well.
> 
> My project will be following very similar steps to yours, so thank you greatly for the photos and continued updates on everything. I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I have few reasons for 24V. 
I don't like 16v engine , except in mk1 golf. 
12V Vr6 are all high mileage and also 99% are 2.8. , I want only 2.9 in Corrado.
R32 is too expensive

So I found this 24V with 100k miles. Maybe one day I wil change it with R32 , I need just R32 longblock , intake manifold and R32 software ,all other parts fits from 24V.

Expect plenty of photos in future :beer:


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

From a long recession of not having my VW anymore just to make this post....SUBSCRIBED! 

I followed that Lupo from day 1 as well.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

I've hardly put 5000 miles on my Corrado in 2+years. I'm convinced I want a 24v swap now and am researching details.

This is cool!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

wow, you are doint it right! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

im surprised your doing all that at your house. i wanted to do it as well but because of the humidity, it changes the red color on me a little bit and i can notice the difference between the hood and the engine bay i painted because i painted them 2 different days....im afraid to do that to my car because i dont want the colors to be off...any suggestions?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> im surprised your doing all that at your house. i wanted to do it as well but because of the humidity, it changes the red color on me a little bit and i can notice the difference between the hood and the engine bay i painted because i painted them 2 different days....im afraid to do that to my car because i dont want the colors to be off...any suggestions?


I will paint outside of Corrado in paintshop , not at home. Too big work for painting in front of garage.

Your problem isn't time. Did you had same colour of parts before painting?

It's really hard to paint dark parts in red , that is the reason why I used white filler on all parts


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i had a yellow 2k high build primer, then sprayed a gray sealer, and LY3D tornado red over it and the engine bay looks orange compared to the hood. i parked the car next to a t-red mk3 and mk4 gti and the reds dont even compare


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Gray sealer is problem. Next time use white or put few plies of paint more.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well im going to repaint engine bay and hood because my motor mount broke and put a dent in hood  and i want to delete the Heater Core as well...so i will use white if that makes it a brighter red as well. i wanted Ferrari Red originally till i saw the price


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Audi TT 



















A pair of last 15 pieces in Europe. Then they go to history... 



















Audi S3 brakes 

312mm 










256mm


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

Those S3 256mm rears are vented correct? I've been looking for a vented rear setup that would bolt up, but I'm not sure how to deal with the rear stub axle. I suspect the different bolt pattern can become overcome by re-drilling? I'd love to hear a little more about how you plan to make those work!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

JonnyKuhns said:


> Those S3 256mm rears are vented correct? I've been looking for a vented rear setup that would bolt up, but I'm not sure how to deal with the rear stub axle. I suspect the different bolt pattern can become overcome by re-drilling? I'd love to hear a little more about how you plan to make those work!


 Yep , vented. 
It's not bolt on 
I will machine OEM diss and use just centrs with bearing then bolt 256 disc on center of Corrrado disc and I will make plate between rear axle and hub with support for calipers 

I already have plates from Mk4 but bolt pattern is different than Corrado.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Filler


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Filler


 Like the water hose "equipment" above :laugh:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

So jealous  



Rallye 1.8T said:


> Audi TT
> 
> A pair of last 15 pieces in Europe. Then they go to history...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I spent complete sunday for removing paint from bumper...

Bumper after



















Removed paint










Everything was red










Bumper in filler










Rolled arches





































Filler


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I spent complete sunday for removing paint from bumper...
> 
> Bumper after
> 
> ...



Coming along nicely :thumbup: Can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

looks awesome! opcorn:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

awesomeness


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

could you give me an idea of how much hood clearance you got near the front of the intake. I'm building my front mount for the o2m, I need to know what kind of clearance I need to have. THx


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

madonion said:


> could you give me an idea of how much hood clearance you got near the front of the intake. I'm building my front mount for the o2m, I need to know what kind of clearance I need to have. THx


I made solid front mount.
Clearance is half inch on VR6 hood. You can't close stock G60 hood over 24V mani.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

ok that's tighter that I was thinking. I don't have a solid mounts but they are higher density than stock. I got a Vr6 hood so it should be all good, thx for the info.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Frend took some pics


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


Your work is absolutely fantastic...been following your threads for some time now!!

Any plans to hide those radiators? That's the ONLY thing I'm a bit "meh" on.


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

looking good sir! I can't wait to start tackling the body on mine. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

orange1218 said:


> Your work is absolutely fantastic...been following your threads for some time now!!
> 
> Any plans to hide those radiators? That's the ONLY thing I'm a bit "meh" on.


 
Thanks :beer: 

I will , when I finish Corrado  

1st filler 



















Sanded . 2nd filler 





































It's waiting final sanding then paint...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

7.5 x 17 with 215/35-17














































DBW without welding , drilling aor cutting on car










Hidden ECU










Deleted ABS


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Rear 256 mm S3 brakes are not so usuall on Corrado / mk2 / mk3.

Corrado VR6 disc










Machined










Top machined down 6 mm



















Deleted mounts for stock Corrado calipers










I cut this from Mk4 rear axle





































And drill new holes














































It fits B)


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

First drive


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice. I had been thinking of doing something very similar, but a bit different for the rear brakes.

One question though. Why didn't you use the MkIV spindle and hub/bearing setup?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Nice. I had been thinking of doing something very similar, but a bit different for the rear brakes.
> 
> One question though. Why didn't you use the MkIV spindle and hub/bearing setup?



Because it doesn't fit. Different bolts pattern. 

I had to drill new holes on plate that I cut from mk4 rear beam.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D91Kd1V7EHI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV9qtNiuuCU


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

Some fresh engine bay pics from yesterday :beer:



And the environment ..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Because it doesn't fit. Different bolts pattern.
> 
> I had to drill new holes on plate that I cut from mk4 rear beam.


You talking about the Lug pattern? 5x112 vs 100? I understand that "stuff" needs redrilling regardless, but just trying to understand the method to your madness 

Videos vaguely remind me of Lupo passes :laugh:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

haha exactly like the lupo vids so funny


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

u werk fast :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

somebodynowhere said:


> haha exactly like the lupo vids so funny





OK

This was 6 years ago , same like Lupo and Corrado vid but NO GARAGE :laugh:

MK2 TDI PD 130 HP with 6 speed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pq7pxHj2kw


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

sdezego said:


> You talking about the Lug pattern? 5x112 vs 100? I understand that "stuff" needs redrilling regardless, but just trying to understand the method to your madness
> 
> Videos vaguely remind me of Lupo passes :laugh:



Mk4 is 5x100. 
I'm talking about holes on spindle not on Hub...


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

sdezego said:


> You talking about the Lug pattern? 5x112 vs 100? I understand that "stuff" needs redrilling regardless, but just trying to understand the method to your madness
> 
> Videos vaguely remind me of Lupo passes :laugh:


I think he means the stub pin bolts,When I tried to fit my mk4 rear brakes none of it lined up to start with(I figured the conversion would use the full mk4 set up). The rear mk4 dust covers id painted were no use as the bolt holes were well out from the rado spindles which would be why he had to redrill them


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Mk4 is 5x100.
> I'm talking about holes on spindle not on Hub...


 thats what I get for answering my phone mid reply lol,kinda thought I knew why you machined all the mk4 stuff lol


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

What's the electrical situation with the 24V swap? Did you use a MK4 harness, and ECU? What about the VVT? Is that fully functional? :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

ZEBLOR said:


> What's the electrical situation with the 24V swap? Did you use a MK4 harness, and ECU? What about the VVT? Is that fully functional? :beer:


I have Sharan harness (not same as mk4) I had to cut it from Sharan because sharan has complete wiring in one piece :banghead:

This part of wiring is soldered to Corrado engine wiring.

Immobilzer is turned off in ECU and I'm using DBW gas pedal.

VVT is fully functional


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Long shot here, but you wouldn't happen to have pics, or a write up on the wire swap would you? I was thinking about doing a 24V swap in my Corrado (already have a complete 24V W/all the engine wiring) but not really sure how to mate up the MK4 harness to the Corrado harness. Thanks man!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's not that hard.

I can write all pinouts from engine wiring. You need just one extra relay.

What is stock engine in your Corrado? Give me engine code of your 24V and pics of wiring.

Write this here.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Right, what I was saying was, use Mk4 spindles, use MkiV plates cut from Mkiv axle (possible drill out threads so that it is now only a sandwich plate between spindle and axle), and then use what ever bolt Hole(s) lines up "if any" and then redrill and tap what doesn't into Corrado Axle Flange. Then you have all Mk4 stuff and no need to make custom hub. That was what I was thinking of doing, but have not gotten into the grit, so I wasn't sure if there were any issues that would prevent it.

Trying not to derail this thread


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Right, what I was saying was, use Mk4 spindles, use MkiV plates cut from Mkiv axle (possible drill out threads so that it is now only a sandwich plate between spindle and axle), and then use what ever bolt Hole(s) lines up "if any" and then redrill and tap what doesn't into Corrado Axle Flange. Then you have all Mk4 stuff and no need to make custom hub. That was what I was thinking of doing, but have not gotten into the grit, so I wasn't sure if there were any issues that would prevent it.
> 
> Trying not to derail this thread


Only way is drill Corrado axle and make new threads. 

This way was easier for me. I have few pairs of Mk4 spindles and hubs...


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

your work is awesome! I am very jealous of your skills


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> It's not that hard.
> 
> I can write all pinouts from engine wiring. You need just one extra relay.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help!:beer:

The 24V is a BDF. My Corrado is a 92 SLC with a 12V AAA VR6 (distributor engine) in it. The harness has never been messed with, it's all original. Here is the engine in question:


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

You said you could help with the wiring, I'm trying to figure it out and I don't find it so easy. 

Here's a shot of a g60 harness and the bdf 24v harness.


















I've been trying to figure it out with this:
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

I believe it is similar to 1.8T wiring:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1620440

which cluster did you use ? did you have to do anything special to get VSS signal and RPM on your cluster.

Love the sound of your engine in the video. I hope I'll be able to ear mine soon !


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sounds great man. what exhaust are you running?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

madonion said:


> You said you could help with the wiring, I'm trying to figure it out and I don't find it so easy.
> 
> Here's a shot of a g60 harness and the bdf 24v harness.
> 
> ...


It's easier with late G60 wiring or Vr6 wiring because they have electric speedo already.

It's similar like 1.8T wiring. 

I'm using Vr6 cluster , it works perfect


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> sounds great man. what exhaust are you running?



Stock 24V bi-cat , 16V middle box and Remus racing rear box


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

ZEBLOR said:


> Thank you so much for your help!:beer:
> 
> The 24V is a BDF. My Corrado is a 92 SLC with a 12V AAA VR6 (distributor engine) in it. The harness has never been messed with, it's all original. Here is the engine in question:


That nice new engine :screwy:


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> It's easier with late G60 wiring or Vr6 wiring because they have electric speedo already.
> 
> It's similar like 1.8T wiring.
> 
> I'm using Vr6 cluster , it works perfect


If you wanted to get a straight up plug and play 24v harness you can grab a late model Eurovan 24v harness setup as the use a ce2 fuse box otherwise ues your bentley to do the pin out on the 24v harness you have


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> If you wanted to get a straight up plug and play 24v harness you can grab a late model Eurovan 24v harness setup as the use a ce2 fuse box otherwise ues your bentley to do the pin out on the 24v harness you have



I did lots of wiring on swapped engine so that not problem for me at all 

But didn't know that Eurovan uses CE2...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost prepared for new paint



























































Summer toy 










komentari


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

when are you V6ing the scooter?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> when are you V6ing the scooter?


Wrong.

I will put VR6 on washing machine in bathhroom


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

when is this going to be painted already!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New wheels!

BBS CH 8.5 x 17 ET35 5x100 :heart:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> New wheels!
> 
> BBS CH 8.5 x 17 ET35 5x100 :heart:


^^ Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

rims looks great, what tire specs?
also , the front looks a little higher than the rear? is the engine out or just needs adjusting.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

hendrikbmx said:


> rims looks great, what tire specs?
> also , the front looks a little higher than the rear? is the engine out or just needs adjusting.


Just temporary 204/40-17 but soon will be 215/35-17. Much lower profile.

It higher because I put some springs to raise car for painting. But I didn't like the look so I cut OEM springs on half. Now it looks good :laugh:

But just temporary. I will put some KW's


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

The CH's look great! ...and FWIW, I like the current tire profile


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good work, looks nice! Keep posting pleeez! :beer::beer:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

sdezego said:


> The CH's look great! ...and FWIW, I like the current tire profile


 ^ Agreed, it looks familiar...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That car is junk.. who wants a purple corrado?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

cstanley19 said:


> That car is junk.. who wants a purple corrado?


 I want  

Purple Corrado looks great :thumbup:


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

definitely in for this project as well. 

your thoroughness and attention to detail/mcguyverness always creates greatness.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

i love chs.. and is that a NEW engine? if so what did it cost you?


----------



## Vaderturbo (Feb 7, 2011)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> It's easier with late G60 wiring or Vr6 wiring because they have electric speedo already.
> 
> It's similar like 1.8T wiring.
> 
> I'm using Vr6 cluster , it works perfect


 Ive got the whole conversion from 24v to 92 corrado color and pin designations all on paper. I did it back in 2003 and always kept all the info. Ive done numerous mk4 engines in old stuff. Contact me if you want me to make you a copy. Im positive its all right. Worked many times. I also have 1.8t, 16v, 2.0 crossflow and AAA vr6 obd1 and 2 into old stuff written out.Hope this helps


----------



## Vaderturbo (Feb 7, 2011)

Vaderturbo said:


> Ive got the whole conversion from 24v to 92 corrado color and pin designations all on paper. I did it back in 2003 and always kept all the info. Ive done numerous mk4 engines in old stuff. Contact me if you want me to make you a copy. Im positive its all right. Worked many times. I also have 1.8t, 16v, 2.0 crossflow and AAA vr6 obd1 and 2 into old stuff written out.Hope this helps


 When I get home Ill post up pics of mine from 2003. Im pretty sure it was one of if not the first 24v corrado ever. I know it was the first one in maryland anyway. I remember doing some mods to the lower subframe for keeping ac. I also was using a sixspeed.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Vaderturbo said:


> Ive got the whole conversion from 24v to 92 corrado color and pin designations all on paper. I did it back in 2003 and always kept all the info. Ive done numerous mk4 engines in old stuff. Contact me if you want me to make you a copy. Im positive its all right. Worked many times. I also have 1.8t, 16v, 2.0 crossflow and AAA vr6 obd1 and 2 into old stuff written out.Hope this helps


 I don'n need this but you can post it here for other people. :beer: 

I also did lots of wirings (mk2 TDI PD . Mk2 R32 , Mk3 R32 , Mk3 V5, Mk3 24V , Corrado 24V , Lupo 1.8T , Lupo twin 24V and lots of other )  

I had back in 2005. Mk2 1.3 with complete Mk4 24V including 4motion swap 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2475258-How-to-convert-1.3-MK2-to-2.8-24V-V6-4motion


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I did it!

Central REV counter :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF3NiooMXeY


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I love this :heart:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

seats are the bees knees:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, those seats look great, what car are they from?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

hendrikbmx said:


> wow, those seats look great, what car are they from?


Recaro Sportster CS , aftermarket Recaro seats


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

Wow! This build just get better and better.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Recaro Sportster CS , aftermarket Recaro seats


   :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:


^ this


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

car is still white though. seats :thumbup:


----------



## RadoRon (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:looking good... Nice Recaros... those look awesome..

Car is coming along GREAT!!!

GOod luck with rest of the build:thumbup:
Cheers mate:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RadoRon said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:looking good... Nice Recaros... those look awesome..
> 
> Car is coming along GREAT!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks to everyone! :beer:

On the way to paintshop today


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

that looks amazing. can't wait to see it back together!


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

gonna be awesome good to see a thread that moves along nicely :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

YoYo is gonna be soooo jealous of you! You have his old wheels and the color he now wants! What a build my friend. lookin good with the color matched manifold too.. good stuff


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> that looks amazing. can't wait to see it back together!


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

^ This guy works faster than Rizzo 

Looks great!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn, you're fast!!! 

Great work :thumbup:


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

Proper way to build Rado101 and with quickness! Good sh*t man :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys :beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I assume you have a new (not broken) rear number plate panel? 
Looks awesome man :thumbup: All it needs now are a set of late-spec fogs & turns :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Canadian Recaro rear seats :laugh::laugh:

All parts cleaned









































































































RedYellowWhite said:


> I assume you have a new (not broken) rear number plate panel?
> Looks awesome man :thumbup: All it needs now are a set of late-spec fogs & turns :laugh:



Number plate panel is on the way. I'm searching for late spec fogs (my Corrado is late spec 92' first facelift but it has G60 bumper)


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

With the Quickness


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^  
Manual windows and all ...:thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^
> Manual windows and all ...:thumbup:


Yep :laugh:

Also removed wiring for electric mirrors , deleted ABS and rear wiper. 

My Corrado comes from factory even without cental locking :screwy:

Minimal parts can be broken now :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Yep :laugh:
> 
> Also removed wiring for electric mirrors , deleted ABS and rear wiper.
> 
> ...


Don't jinx it :sly:....
Lots of things to go wrong still...its a Corrado afterall :facepalm:....:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking classy! Really coming together, and I am starting to like red more and more


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Canadian Recaro rear seats :laugh::laugh:


They were available in europe too seen a few sets for sale in the UK. 

I have those front seats they just sit in my room though  in brown faux leather and suede.
I like this car a lot.


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Car's looking great, awesome build..Love the seats and the CH's :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Toffeerado said:


> They were available in europe too seen a few sets for sale in the UK.
> 
> I have those front seats they just sit in my room though  in brown faux leather and suede.
> I like this car a lot.



Rear seats come direct from Canada years ago in golf Mk2 1.8T. 

But few years later I parted that car


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

im loving the CS's

the whole build so far is A++:beer:


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

Man red cars are so growing on me opcorn:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

This build is inspiring me to get mine back together


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

g60vwr said:


> This build is inspiring me to get mine back together


4 , 3 , 2 , 1 - GO :laugh:




Little photosession


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

car looks great! 
But you really gotta get newer fogs/turns..


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> car looks great!
> But you really gotta get *VR6 Bumpers with appropriate Fogs and Turns*


 I Fixed it.

Still looks awesome though, great work.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

havent read your ENTIRE thread but why did u not just get these?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Toffeerado said:


> havent read your ENTIRE thread but why did u not just get these?



Because new cost more than I paid my Corrado 


I'm searching for new fogs and turns


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> I Fixed it.
> 
> Still looks awesome though, great work.


G60 Front bumpers FIT better a VR6 than vr6 bumpers.. no weird gaps or poking of the bumper to the sides. 
Ask VR SEX, he'll tell ya.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe retrim them to match perharps???

x2 on the late-spec fogs&turns and I would add that you need a SpoonFedTuning rain tray cover , a radiator cover, a new coolant reservoir, delete the windshield washer reservoir and relocate the battery to the rear plus finish the taillights :laugh:

Obviously, the car isn't finished yet since you're missing the headliner, the fuel door, bumpers aren't bolted yet...

Great work man, great work, RESPECT :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> G60 Front bumpers FIT better a VR6 than vr6 bumpers.. no weird gaps or poking of the bumper to the sides.
> Ask VR SEX, he'll tell ya.


:what:



Rallye 1.8T said:


>


:what:

I don't mean to pick apart the car (lord knows mine could use some work right now :laugh but those gaps ^ are a little bad. Sagging more so than anything. 

Do you have all 4 bolts in on front and rear bumpers?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screwdriver keeps front bumper in place , rear bumper has only two bolts :laugh:

Car is not finished at all...

My friend comes and he has better camera so he took few pics


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Maybe retrim them to match perharps???
> 
> x2 on the late-spec fogs&turns and I would add that you need a SpoonFedTuning rain tray cover , a radiator cover, a new coolant reservoir, delete the windshield washer reservoir and relocate the battery to the rear plus finish the taillights :laugh:
> 
> ...


I won't retrim seats because they are in perfect condition. 

Coolant bottle is waiting for me at dealer , I will also order new washer bottle. 

This will be my daily car , not show car so clean engine bay is not so necessary


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Screwdriver keeps front bumper in place , rear bumper has only two bolts :laugh:


:laugh: :thumbup:
I'm sure it will look better with all 4 bolts in front and rear.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Red+CH's+Recaro's+24v=AWESOME!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> Red+CH's+Recaro's+24v+turbo=AWESOME!!! :beer::beer::beer:


fixed....

no this car is definitely nice.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> fixed....
> 
> no this car is definitely nice.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Better?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Better?


^^ :thumbup:  
I :heart: all-red tails


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

YES! well the difference between 2 and 4 bumper bolts is pretty big! :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> YES! well the difference between 2 and 4 bumper bolts is pretty big! :laugh:


There are just 2 bolts now but tightened enough :laugh:


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Are these red overlays on your tail lights ?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

madonion said:


> Are these red overlays on your tail lights ?


Red transparent paint for tail lights + clearcoat


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost finished


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Center Mounted Tachometer? NICE!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> Center Mounted Tachometer? NICE!


Yep , it's already working. Speedo is on the right also working , 5th gear in the end :beer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF3NiooMXeY


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Love this car.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finished clocks with center rev counter


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

and you plan on revving it to?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

bdfcorrado said:


> and you plan on revving it to?



It's not a Honda :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> It's not a Honda :laugh::laugh:


But its REd:wave:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Finished clocks with center rev counter....


Awesome work :thumbup:


and LOL'd :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Front bumper without bolts :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

May i suggest the 2 center slats on the grill satin black.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> May i suggest the 2 center slats on the grill satin black....


^^Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

Toffeerado said:


> May i suggest the 2 center slats on the grill satin black.


agreed as it will be then exactly like mine...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Agreed also... :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Bolts make everything look better. :laugh: 


Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sits nice. Love CH's! :thumbup:


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


 Thanks for my new background.:thumbup:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

loving the car!


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

did not read everything but your doing some great work! i personally like the red grill. 

nice job!:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Only wheels i'd run besides my rs's CH's :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! :beer::beer: 





DUBZAK said:


> Bolts make everything look better. :laugh:


 I know you will write that :laugh::laugh: True , true


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Before










Let's go lower


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Looks great :thumbup: :beer:



_*cough* 93+ fogs & turns *cough*........._


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> _*cough* 93+ fogs & turns *cough*........._




I will send you my adress :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I will send you my adress :laugh:


:laugh: 

No need to though, send it to these guys instead: http://www.arz-tuning.de/shop/produ...ft---HELLA---VW-Corrado-VR6-16V-and-2-0L.html



Just joking man, car looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Respect!!! That is one clean and thorough build. :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98l1uZIfRL8


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds Awesome!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Sounds Awesome!


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I got interesting number on temporary plates - 964 (Porsche) B) 










Tuned down & out sticker


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Tuned down & out sticker


I want that.


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

*C*

Yeah Yeah Yeah the Corrado look great and all but lets get back to work on the Rallye.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

R411YE DUDE said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah the Corrado look great and all but lets get back to work on the Rallye.


Lupo is finished , Corrado is almost finished so Rallye is on the list now


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Lupo is finished , Corrado is almost finished so Rallye is on the list now


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok so im finally picking up my 24v motor this coming tuesday. i have a few questions....

the swap is coming with the DBW pedal setup but i'd rather leave my DBC setup...is this possible?
I heard about a guy who can make the 24v harness plug into the ce2 block so i dont need to get standalone 
which downpipe did you use in you car? will the mk4 one fit or do i need to get custom or something?
im having motor checked over and rebuilt if necessary, where can i find a rebuild kit?
i also dont have the o2m trans so im going to use my o2a for a while until i can get $$ and find one, can i still use my 12v LW flywheel and clutch setup?


thanks for any input


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> ok so im finally picking up my 24v motor this coming tuesday. i have a few questions....
> 
> the swap is coming with the DBW pedal setup but i'd rather leave my DBC setup...is this possible?
> I heard about a guy who can make the 24v harness plug into the ce2 block so i dont need to get standalone
> ...


This engine is out of sharan 24V , almost same like mk4.
I have complete Sharan wiring with DBW connecetd on part of 16V wiring.

You need turn immo off and turna safe mode off. 
Because ABS signal is mising , engine will go to safe mode max 5000 RPM


I have Bora V5 5 speed , almost same like VR6 02A . All negine parts from VR6 fit (mounts , flywheel , clutch)

Mk4 downpipe fits Corrado but I have shorten rubber part on rear engine mount (lower engine around 1 inch ) On stock mout downpipe will hit tunnel.


Mechanical part is just bolt on , like regular Vr6 swap


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

how low does the motor sit with the 1inch taken out of the rear motor mount?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> how low does the motor sit with the 1inch taken out of the rear motor mount?


 Oil pan is just a little lower than subframe.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So you must be hitting everything with that oil pan then right? Do you have a skidplate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

What other downpipes work? I heard a 3.2 Tt dp works? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> What other downpipes work? I heard a 3.2 Tt dp works?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I haven't problems with low oilpan , only with spoiler , already broke new one :banghead: 

Mk4 golf 2.8 or 3.2 or Mk1 TT 3.2 works


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

After I finish it










Yesterday










1800 miles in one month - real daily :laugh:

But enough


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

so, whats next?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't get it  
You finished it, drove it fo 2k miles and then took out the engine again??? Why? :what:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't get it
> You finished it, drove it fo 2k miles and then took out the engine again??? Why? :what:


You know - no replacement for engine displacement :laugh:


I hope it will be on the road again in less than two weeks


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Either r motor or he building that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> You know - no replacement for engine displacement :laugh:
> 
> 
> I hope it will be on the road again in less than two weeks





1broknrado said:


> Either r motor or he building that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh:

My guess is that an R32 wouldn't be much of an extreme swap for his standards, so maybe R36 in the works? 

Watching...opcorn:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Real R36 is too expensive 

R32 next week 


R36 maybe one day but R32 is better for boost


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Shouldn't be any bit difficult just drop in and plug in since it's already wired up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> Shouldn't be any bit difficult just drop in and plug in since it's already wired up


Rallye never does things that easy. And couldn't even guess what he's planning next....quad turbo R32 with an electromagnet braking system and missiles? :beer:


----------



## CorradoVR6z (May 15, 2003)

orange1218 said:


> Rallye never does things that easy. And couldn't even guess what he's planning next....quad turbo R32 with an electromagnet braking system and missiles? :beer:


LOL


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Real R36 is too expensive
> 
> R32 next week
> 
> ...


You sir have some real issues that you should talk to someone about :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

AWD


----------



## VR6Nutt (Dec 18, 2003)

dogger said:


> AWD


+ boost


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

developing a turbo kit for your lupo?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New home for 24V 










Friend's car 



Today I bought crashed Seat Ibiza TDI PD 130 HP with 6 speed. 
Easily 170 HP chipped 
Probably I will build Mk1 or Mk2 diesel daily beater , then start with Corrado , then Turbos on Lupo and then finish my Rallye Golf.

I have project for next few years :banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So what are you doing with corrado shell? Just letting it sit until you finish a diesel project? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> So what are you doing with corrado shell? Just letting it sit until you finish a diesel project?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know yet. 
Have just two options - put temporary VR6 or 16V ABF and drive it or wait some time and put serious engine in it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

should have just left the 24v in it to daily it and built the diesel as a daily, then once the diesel was daily status sell the 24v and install monstar motarz


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Serious thinking about TDI PD 6 speed swap with big turbo = 220 HP daily diesel with around 240km/h top speed 

And fuel consuption half of 24V :laugh:

Black smoke and sound will be comprimise :laugh:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

220 horse? cmon son

easily bettered........

sound? Straight piped!!!!,chipped,filtered PD?????

cmon son,faeces sounds mad:thumbup:

couple Seat parts and a chip,FM,filter and exhaust youll easily do 230/340 and the exhaust note will have the kids hiding

My friends running a Fabia Vrs similar that gps's at 155  at slow manouvre/idle it sounds like an aborigine raping a voodoo doll......on boost it just sounds mad,still turns mpgs


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Decided :laugh:

Donor for new engine 











Some RPM's are missing :laugh:










TDI 130 HP 6 speed
















dubbed_up_daz said:


> 220 horse? cmon son
> 
> easily bettered........
> 
> ...



I did Fabia RS swap in mk2 golf 6 years ago. 
It was fast even stock , chipped is almost enough fast opcorn:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Nope , no diesel  

Bought something modern. 

2.0 TFSI

Yesterday I made 1100 km trip to take this


12:00 start



















Interesting :wub: 










somewhere



















04:35 in morning

back home


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice way to carry an engine :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

xtremevdub said:


> Nice way to carry an engine :thumbup:


Polo is big enough , I carried 24V engine in mom's Lupo :laugh:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Polo is big enough , I carried 24V engine in mom's Lupo :laugh:


 Just as I suspected


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I collected some parts this summer. My favorite (finally) is glass sunroof which works :laugh: 

Bought pair of Recaro pole position. 

And few day ago I bought complete 2.9 VR6 syncro swap including syncro gearbox , driveshafts , propshaft and rear suspension with diff. It's from '96 passat. I'm already swapping engine


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Where are the pictures???


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

opcorn:..............


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

xtremevdub said:


> Where are the pictures???


 
Soon :laugh:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

RS2 on the tow truck??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

pileofredparts said:


> RS2 on the tow truck??


 
Yep  

Check license plate on truck. 

GO is for city Gorica , a VW is because it's dealers truck


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

12V! :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

crzygreek said:


> 12V! :thumbup:


 2.9 ABV  

weird , but better than 2.8 24V...


----------



## VR6Nutt (Dec 18, 2003)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> 2.9 ABV
> 
> weird , but better than 2.8 24V...
> [


 How?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

OG Corrado VR6 motor > MK4 Motor.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure that it isn't better...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

This 2.9 is more explosive than 24V. 

I drove 24V in hot summer , now is pretty cold. Maybe thst is the reason. 

I feel that 12V has more torque and has more wheelspin for shure


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I like the new seats much more


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> OG Corrado VR6 motor > MK4 Motor.


 This = doing it right. 

Nice work!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> I feel that 12V has more torque and has more wheelspin for shure


 That's true. I drove MK3 Golf 2.9 12v FWD and another one with 2.8 24v this summer. The ABV engine pulls better. :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Apsik said:


> That's true. I drove MK3 Golf 2.9 12v FWD and another one with 2.8 24v this summer. The ABV engine pulls better. :thumbup:


  

But i think that this 2.9 will not stay in my Corrado for a long time :laugh: 

This is just temporary engine because I haven't enough time for complicated engine swap like TFSI. 

Bit winter will be long opcorn:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> But i think that this 2.9 will not stay in my Corrado for a long time


 I can imagine


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ ic:  :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## karolgolf24 (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn very nice projects I cant wait to see the rallye golf done keep it up :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

We had free Sunday ic:























































I think , this is perfect HU for Corrado


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks stunning, as always :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

You are crazy mu friend  . I don't understand how I missed this tread ??? Really nice job you have done on that Corrado :thumbup:
Where did you bye the 2.0tfsi?
I see you have replaced the CS Recaros with the pole position. Are the CS for sale?
Men I have so much questions I will have to call you and have a little chat


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> You are crazy mu friend  . I don't understand how I missed this tread ??? Really nice job you have done on that Corrado :thumbup:
> Where did you bye the 2.0tfsi?
> I see you have replaced the CS Recaros with the pole position. Are the CS for sale?
> Men I have so much questions I will have to call you and have a little chat


Yep , I'm crazy , but you? :screwy: 

I sold CS for good price and found these Pole position really cheap 

But CS were too luxury for Corrado , Pole position look much better.

Story about engine is funny :laugh: My friend told me that he will never ever talk with me if I put TDI in Corrado which I already bought :laugh:

So I was searching on www.mobile.de and found crashed Seat altea TFSI 4x4 in Wien , 550km from me. 
I take dad's car made trip and bought it. 

I havent enough time for TFSI swap in Corrado so I opted for 2.9 VR6 , swap was done in few days.

TFSI will be nice for my Rallye Golf 

You can come here on 2-3 :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Sunday afternoon video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEixKaapAds&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Sunday afternoon video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEixKaapAds&feature=player_embedded


NICE !!! I love the rear spoiler :heart:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Sunday afternoon video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEixKaapAds&feature=player_embedded


^^Very nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

here's a guy who gets things done :thumbup: Nice vid too.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


Does this mean then only tow Mk1's? :laugh:


Love the new pics!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel Luke Sunday afternoon video should have probably been VW's advertisement for the car back when it first came out. 
Always a fan of your work. 
Yet another awesome car sir.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

sdezego said:


> Does this mean then only tow Mk1's? :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice video! :thumbup:


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

dogger said:


> Nice video! :thumbup:


I concur!!


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys ! :beer:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Well done video...just a bit less music and more exhaust noise!

With a british narrator waxing poetic about the Corrado, it would be EPIC!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few engine bay pics


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where is the Turbo 
Like this one :laugh:





By the way...Nice!!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I found R32 engine , it will be perfect stock for daily Corrado

This VR6 engine and turbo and R32 haldex will be perfect for my Rallye 

So many wishes....


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I found R32 engine , it will be perfect stock for daily Corrado
> 
> This VR6 engine and turbo and R32 haldex will be perfect for my Rallye
> 
> So many wishes....


I was offered an R36 from a Passat CC with 4000 km  But I will stick with the 2.0 TFSI K04 :laugh:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW ! 

congrats !


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

love this thread 
opcorn:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

LOVE BBS CH's...


----------



## desmodronic (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Great car man :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

3200 miles with Vr6 was enough :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

jesus man. i wish i could just get mine running to drive it 3200 miles!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What engine is going in


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> jesus man. i wish i could just get mine running to drive it 3200 miles!


 This VR6 was really good with full service book and 209 000 km  




2fast4you2 said:


> What engine is going in


 + 1 speed 
+12 valves 
+300 ccm :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

r32 motor.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> This VR6 was really good with full service book and 209 000 km
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When we last talked I think you sad you were thinking about .... And now you already bought it :laugh: :beer: 
You are making me fell sick. I havent bought an engine yet. And you buy them as I buy chips


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> When we last talked I think you sad you were thinking about .... And now you already bought it :laugh: :beer:
> You are making me fell sick. I havent bought an engine yet. And you buy them as I buy chips


 No , I didn't bought it yet. I hope next week :wave: 

Today I just sold Vr6 . 

I found Mk5 R32 engine and 6 speed


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Must be easier to find parts over there than here. It's near impossible to find a motor here. Found my trans but don't wanna pay 400$ shipping fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> No , I didn't bought it yet. I hope next week :wave:
> 
> Today I just sold Vr6 .
> 
> I found Mk5 R32 engine and 6 speed


 OK so now I know why are you going to Italy


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> OK so now I know why are you going to Italy


 Nope  

R32 is in Slo


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I used to think you were just crazy. Now I think you are just one sick mofo :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Haha that line from Austin powers. "I use to think you were crazy, but now I can see your nuts!" haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sdezego said:


> I used to think you were just crazy. Now I think you are just one sick mofo :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

very cool! i love the BDF 24v swap.... did you swap in a 12v AAA after doing the 24v swap?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2.0 16V -> 2.8 24V -> 2.9 12V VR6 (ABV) next -ž> probably R32


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

You sir have a few screws loose!:laugh:What's this now engine #5? Love the 24v swap :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

:laugh:
Yeeeee!!!! Finally there's the engine :laugh:
Good luck disassembling this :facepalm:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> :laugh:
> Yeeeee!!!! Finally there's the engine :laugh:
> Good luck disassembling this :facepalm:


Engine and gearbox are already out :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

are you swapping the AWD too.


....it'd be a lot cooler if you did.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Engine and gearbox are already out :laugh:


hahaha, new record even for you


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> are you swapping the AWD too.
> 
> 
> ....it'd be a lot cooler if you did.



But slower than R32 FWD 

No turbo , no AWD


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finally at home


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*r32 corrado*

so its going in now,:heart:
that is guna be nice,were is the lupo this winter have you not got some turbos on it yet???


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Mk5 R32 gearbox without speed sensor










Audi S3 with sensor
























































Finished






























I will prepare all mounts and exhaust in my Rallye then transplant it to Corrado


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DieselPowaa (Feb 4, 2012)

This Corrado is like a dirty lady, everyone had ride in it. Salim se kolega, dobro ti ovo radis nema zamjerke...Nisam znao da gajite ovoliku ljubav prema vw-u u HR. :screwy: Samo nastavi i napokon se sredi na jednom motoru... Sala...Samo da te pitam ako nije tajna ima li neki online sajt na kojem nalazis ove krhane automobile ? Pozdrav !


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Custom gearbox mount my own idea 























































Modified front mount










Pedals










Shifters Corrado Vr6 vs R32










I hope I will get better sount with single cat









































DieselPowaa said:


> This Corrado is like a dirty lady, everyone had ride in it. Salim se kolega, dobro ti ovo radis nema zamjerke...Nisam znao da gajite ovoliku ljubav prema vw-u u HR. :screwy: Samo nastavi i napokon se sredi na jednom motoru... Sala...Samo da te pitam ako nije tajna ima li neki online sajt na kojem nalazis ove krhane automobile ? Pozdrav !


Trazim svuda po internetu. Pozz :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
BRAVO!!! Nice work keep the pictures coming  
I love the R pedals. I ordered a new set for my project :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> BRAVO!!! Nice work keep the pictures coming
> I love the R pedals. I ordered a new set for my project :thumbup:


But they don't fit Corrado pedals so I used some glue


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing work (as expected )

The R32 will look awesome in that bay :thumbup:
_Now get rid of that ugly windshield washer reservoir_ :laugh:


----------



## karolgolf24 (Sep 13, 2008)

This here is getting better and better Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Mk5 R32 shifter



















I left trasfer box , maybe AWD one day 




























Finally


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm a jealous man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> ..
> 
> I left trasfer box , maybe AWD one day ...


Maybe tomorrow.? :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Maybe tomorrow.? :laugh:


Who knows :laugh: :wave:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Black background


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good work :thumbup:
I cant wait for mine to be this close


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> Good work :thumbup:
> I cant wait for mine to be this close


But you will drive your RALLYE before i finish my RALLYE :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> But you will drive your RALLYE before i finish my RALLYE :banghead: :laugh:


We shall see  I can't say anything upfront


----------



## RitchieR32 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good 
Keep up the good work!
A single cat sounds great, you allready heared my sound :laugh:


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

You sir, do some real work..


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Brate slusaj, ja volim tvoja auto!  

I apologize for bad grammar!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Making everyone on this board look like a slacker. Nice work!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys :beer: 

I was busy last days with other project for customer but Corrado isn't forget  

Resurrection of crashed EVO 9 in body of '61 Mercedes  

From this 



















To this 
































Zinni said:


> Brate slusaj, ja volim tvoja auto!
> 
> I apologize for bad grammar!


 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

RitchieR32 said:


> Looking good
> Keep up the good work!
> A single cat sounds great, you allready heared my sound :laugh:


 O hi! 

Yep , I watch that vid lots of times :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

post this video for all to see


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn thats crazy!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> post this video for all to see


 I think , best R32 sound ever 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L98rvovvfxE&feature=related


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

omg yes. love it. what is said valve? 

also you need one


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Please MAKE sure to post a link of that build  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes def post a build link for mitsubishi Benz


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

jettalvr41 said:


> Yes def post a build link for mitsubishi Benz


 It's Croatian forum , but you can look at the pictures 

http://www.oldschoolhr.com/forums/showthread.php?23136-Mercedes-Ponton-Mitsubishi-EVO-9


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

^^^ what the fuk??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

pepox369 said:


> ^^^ what the fuk??


 Old merc with EVO chassis , drivetrain and engine


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Shortened Mk5 R32 driveshafts










Fuel filter withe inner FPR










Passat Vr6 radiator with passat lower support














































Wiring


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finished! 












Put some relays on headlights


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You are my hero.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! looks really good! now go out a record a video of this bad boy!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

tiopedro said:


> Wow! looks really good! now go out a record a video of this bad boy!



^^^ this. i could tow my corrado to a parking lot and take pics too :laugh:


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone else catch the time stamps?



Rallye 1.8T said:


> 02-08-2012 06:24 PM





Rallye 1.8T said:


> 02-08-2012 06:35 PM
> Engine and gearbox are already out :laugh:


11 minutes later ???? :sly:

:thumbup: Great job Rallye :thumbup:. Now I want one . . . bad.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

MK1SRocc said:


> Anyone else catch the time stamps?
> 
> 11 minutes later ???? :sly:


He's quick.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> ^^^ this. i could tow my corrado to a parking lot and take pics too :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

It really drives 

I have temporary Remus racing rear box , it has awful metal sound so no videos till i make proper exahaust :wave:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> It really drives
> 
> I have temporary Remus racing rear box , it has awful metal sound so no videos till i make proper exahaust :wave:


of course it drives  
But they don't know that you have been putting the Corrado on hold because of the other project :laugh:

If he had been working only on the Corrado... 3 days MAX :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Golf 4 R32 discs 334x32 










Brembos are too wide for BBS CH 










Another option: Audi RS4 twin pot calipers (same like Mk4 R32) I will buy mk4 R32 caliper carriers


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Why you want such big brakes in the back? I feel as its a bit of over kill or that if you hit the brakes hard you rear will lock up much faster than the front.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Those are front. I already have 256mm TT brakes at rear


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tiopedro said:


> Why you want such big brakes in the back? I feel as its a bit of over kill or that if you hit the brakes hard you rear will lock up much faster than the front.


 I think he is talking about the front


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> I think he is talking about the front


 Haha , this time I was 2 fast 4 you  

With answer :wave:


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my bad, for some reason when I read Golf 4 R32 I thought you actually had four of them. For some stupid reason I didn't think of the actual mark 4 generation.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Photos time :beer:


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

WTFFF  

2.8 24v, then ABV 2.9, now 3.2 24v? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: :bowdown:


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, You never stop doing impressive work! 

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys :beer: 

Thanks 2fast4you2 for TT 3.2 calipers :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad that I could be of help :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> You were thinking of thanking 2fast4you2 right
> 
> However glad that I could be of help :laugh:


 Corrected  

:laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Corrado is finally finished 

This was just temporary exhaust for 3 temporary engines :laugh:










This is new 70mm exhaust






































Brakes










I went to Woerthersee tour and first day I had little accident in front of hotel :banghead:




























Some liquid metal










Fixed










I tried to fix little crack on oilpan but didn't work so I had half plastic bottle under car to catch oil :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New steering wheel 










Got this : Garrett GT35R


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Never cared for the shaved exhaust...but you nailed it. Very nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I see you have the exhaust done up now...Time for a video!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

I was wondering, How is the power difference 2.8vs3.2 How does it feel?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

You should try :laugh: 

It pulls much better , 46 HP is not that small difference


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> You should try :laugh:
> 
> It pulls much better , 46 HP is not that small difference


 Damn :laugh: 

all that on the same tranny or did you have a 5spd then now a 6spd???


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I had 5 speed till R32 , now I have 6 speed  


Can moderators change title to Corrado R32? Thanks :beer:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Done. :thumbup:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Very nice and amazingly fast:thumbup::thumbup: 

I think it's your turn to put that R32 to use Dak :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I had 5 speed till R32 , now I have 6 speed
> 
> 
> Can moderators change title to Corrado R32? Thanks :beer:


 I think it needs awd to be Corrado R32


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

CuRide said:


> I think it's your turn to put that R32 to use Dak :laugh:


 Some day maybe. It's in my way!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I think it needs awd to be Corrado R32


 Don't say that twice


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

JamesS said:


> I think it needs awd to be Corrado R32


 










:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 There, you see what I was trying to tell you :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> I think it needs awd to be Corrado R32





2fast4you2 said:


> Don't say that twice





Rallye 1.8T said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I left transfer box on gearbox  :laugh: 










There is VR6 syncro rear axle


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Can you take pictures of how you installed Recaro Pole Positions?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Krazee said:


> Can you take pictures of how you installed Recaro Pole Positions?


 Pole Positions are great, but I would rather see the Rear Syncro Axle hanging a Haldex diff installed pics.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Just read all through and caught up. :thumbup: 

Perhaps when you get bored with this R32 someday, the moderators will change this thread to Corrado W12?? :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I left transfer box on gearbox  :laugh:
> 
> 
> There is VR6 syncro rear axle


 Haldex!! be sure to take lots of pics so I can use them for reference lol


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Krazee said:


> Can you take pictures of how you installed Recaro Pole Positions?


 I made subframe 











If I ever put GT35R on R32 , you can expect haldex


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well since you already have the gt35r, looks like you need to buy the haldex still!


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

That is awesome. Makes me want to get another Corrado and start all over again!


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

THIS IS AMAZING!!!! 
I haven't thoroughly read through a build like this in a LONG time! 
The ONLY thing that make this better is awd and that gt35... 



cut and paste my friend, cut and paste.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

Can i ask how you retrofit mk5 gas pedal into corrado pedal? you say you used glue, so the corrado pedal is glued to the bottom of the mk5 pedal?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jonpwn said:


> Can i ask how you retrofit mk5 gas pedal into corrado pedal? you say you used glue, so the corrado pedal is glued to the bottom of the mk5 pedal?


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 16veeh (Jun 2, 2012)

do u happen to have a 16v wiring harness


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

jonpwn said:


> Can i ask how you retrofit mk5 gas pedal into corrado pedal? you say you used glue, so the corrado pedal is glued to the bottom of the mk5 pedal?


I glued covers for clutch and brake pedal.

Mk5 gas pedal is bolted to the floor


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

16veeh said:


> do u happen to have a 16v wiring harness



Nope...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Corrado is waiting for new oil pump and welded oilpan :banghead:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So am I ...for you to turn on your S...e


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

You didn't send me a food for testing :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> You didn't send me a food for testing :laugh:


:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few pics from this summer trip


----------



## cyrus88 (Feb 13, 2008)

subscribed i would love to see the finished product of this :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^All three are looking  

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Corrado is sold.

Only chasiss is sold , without engine , seats , brakes , wheels , coilovers.

It will be VR6 now


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

What brought you to sell it after only just finishing it? Was it not as good as you had hoped


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

cata said:


> What brought you to sell it after only just finishing it? Was it not as good as you had hoped


This.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

Sad day.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

cata said:


> What brought you to sell it after only just finishing it? Was it not as good as you had hoped


Plan was daily drive and I used it for daily driver.

I have lots of new /almost new parts on it but I have always somethin to do on it even new parts 

It's nice looking car , the nicest VW but it must be weekend car not daily.

Plan was to sell engine , wheels and other parts and keep chasiss for future , but in the end I sold chasiss first.

It's not that sad story because it's in good hands. 
Friend started Corrado VR6 build , bought plenty od new parts but in the end , he bought my car because it's simpler to put all his parts in my car than repaint his.

New daily project.
Lupo 1.0 2002. with only 27000 km , thats 16000 miles














































Donor audi S3 1.8T


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK new tread needed 
Skype if you are available


----------



## kevin_mkIII (Apr 13, 2008)

great thread... love your rrado


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Just read this whole thread and its cool. Nice work


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Dude, where do you work? I wish I could just buy **** and work on cars all day long, and not worry about cash or staying up until 4:30 in the morning. That's the dream life dude.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

this would be awesome


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I parted and sold my red Corrado . It's on the road again with 2.9 VR6 and OZ futuras 

I couldn't resist so I bought another one :laugh:







It's not even close clean like my red one but it was really cheap.

G60 chassis wtih 16V engine that I throw away together with complete interior. :banghead:

Plan is KR 16V on carb , some wide 15 inch wheels and fully stripped interior.
It will be LOW


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't wait for this


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

jesus man. if i could get a paint job on my ONLY corrado i'd be happy! i think you go through more cars than anyone i know. 

GL with the project, after watching the red one, lord only knows what big plans you have for this one. Same color or new color?


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I couldn't resist so I bought another one :laugh:
> 
> ...Plan is KR 16V on carb , some wide 15 inch wheels and fully stripped interior.
> It will be LOW


Nice :thumbup: :thumbup:

I :heart: stripped out interiors - can't wait to see how you perform this  opcorn:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yip said:


> What kind of wheels are those?


ATS Type 10s i believe


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Wheels are A! Avantgarde (german tuner) made by BBS 8x17 ET32

They will stay on Corrado but don't look good with G60 fenders.
I mounted one VR6 fender and it's much better.

Can't go enough low with 15 inch so 17's with 215 /35 tyres will be enough

Don't know for colour yet

I will not finish this so soon , I have too much projects 


And just a little moded daily Lupo waiting for colilovers and engine swap


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

you can go so much lower with 15s.... 


this is how i imagine your car to look when finished with 15s and DUMPED with no interior...probably recaro bucketslike the last corrado and a racing shifter...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

215/35 -17 has same outer diameter like 195/50-15 , with 15's I would run 195/45 , that's a little smaller

Final difference in height is about 1 inch between 215/35-17 and 195/45-15 because of smaller diameter and more space in arch so I can go lower

I will post pictures with Vr6 fenders and 17's


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

What size tires do you thinka re in that picture? They look like 40 series and that thing is stupid low. 

But, i shall wait for the pics with 17s and vr fenders. What we really need a GTF to the top of the fender


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> What size tires do you thinka re in that picture? They look like 40 series and that thing is stupid low...


Dunlop SP9000′s, 195/45/15 front and 215/45/15 rear


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome job. enjoyed every swap that you did in h ere and im especially happy you ended up with the r32. good work


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

you are the man :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Red is VR6 fender. 
Bad cell phone pic trough wet windshield


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> you can go so much lower with 15s....
> 
> 
> this is how i imagine your car to look when finished with 15s and DUMPED with no interior...probably recaro bucketslike the last corrado and a racing shifter...


Too low. Looks like a ghetto lowrider when it's that slammed. :thumbdown:
Otherwise ruining the asthetics of a very clean Corrado.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

g60racer said:


> Too low. Looks like a ghetto lowrider when it's that slammed. :thumbdown:
> Otherwise ruining the asthetics of a very clean Corrado.


no way. looks remind me of a go kart racer, thats what i love about mine with the 280mm steering wheel! just vr pan sits too low for 15s that dumped


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> no way. looks remind me of a go kart racer, thats what i love about mine with the 280mm steering wheel! just vr pan sits too low for 15s that dumped


R32 oil pump and shortened VR6 oilpan


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

this just isnt real. ive read all about the lupo but this too!!?? wow. incredible man.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice Build


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> no way.


 Agreed looks great as long as nothing is phuked, like mashed up lip rust and dents. When are cars mint and low "all the time not on air" nothings ghetto about that. Ghetto usually is zap straps and very cheaply moded dents rust and so on, nothing looks cheap about that car to me lol. But hey all personal pref. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Toffeerado said:


> Agreed looks great as long as nothing is phuked, like mashed up lip rust and dents. When are cars mint and low "all the time not on air" nothings ghetto about that. Ghetto usually is zap straps and very cheaply moded dents rust and so on, nothing looks cheap about that car to me lol. But hey all personal pref. :thumbup:


:beer::thumbup: one in the same on that view! couldn't have said it better myself. every point you made is 100% accurate.


----------



## euroBroke (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for this thread... really inspired me to do mine... and some helpful tips as well:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What i started with

















how i ended up 


















thanks again cant wait to see ur future projects :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6Nutt (Dec 18, 2003)

NIce EuroBroke! Is it a complete driveline swap too?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

euroBroke said:


> Thanks for this thread... really inspired me to do mine... and some helpful tips as well:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What i started with
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## euroBroke (Nov 27, 2010)

VR6Nutt said:


> NIce EuroBroke! Is it a complete driveline swap too?


Thanks! 
No just engine. With a eurospec 6 speed trans. Maybe in the near future if I get me a wrecked R32 to do the whole drive line as well.


----------



## vdub gp (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW, I love seeing threads like this!
It's tough enough doing one engine swap in a car nevermind a bunch like you have.
I just sold my second Corrado, and a day later I was missing it already.....I see another on the horizon in the very near future.....


----------



## Lucian189 (Aug 28, 2012)

Really nice rado


----------

